# [Semi-OT] Requires a Role Playing Game Core Book?



## thundershot (Mar 5, 2003)

Why do some products say "Requires the use of a roleplaying game core book published by wizards of the coast" and most of them say Player's Handbook. I dunno.. it just seems really tacky. Just wondering if there's a reason for it.



Chris


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2003)

License changes etc. 

Originally we had to put that it requires the PHB on the front.  Then that was changed so that other books could be indicated (e.g. D20 MOdern), but only by using the words "a roleplaying game core book published by wizards of the coast".

Ideally, I'd much rather be able to just say "This is a D&D product" but, hey, that's not up to me.


----------



## thundershot (Mar 5, 2003)

It just stuck out at me since only a few of the Nat 20 books have that wording out of all of the books I've seen out there. Some books say to use the PHB, and others say d20 Modern. I suppose some books (like Factory) should have both on the cover, since it has stats for both.


Thanks
Chris


----------



## Scarogoth (Mar 7, 2003)

*A little clarification*



			
				thundershot said:
			
		

> *It just stuck out at me since only a few of the Nat 20 books have that wording out of all of the books I've seen out there. Some books say to use the PHB, and others say d20 Modern.*



Don't forget The Wheel of Time Roleplaying Game, which is another contained "system" officially, and there might be others out there in the pipeline not just "d20 Modern" which don't readily fit the D&D mould instantly -- Farscape springs to mind (even though that's actually just a d20 system requiring the PHB itself).

If a Nat20 product works to change the rules system (like 4C2F or EoM) then I've tended to suggest all that's needed is a "core rulebook" to cover this field. If the material is more clearly pegged for "D&D only" market (Dweomercraft: Enchanters, Moon Elves, TFT, etc...) then we usually go from the "standard" Dungeons and Dragons PHB version to make that obvious. Hope that answers the question a little.

Best Wishes, Dunx.


----------

